# 2000 F-250 7.3 Turbo Boost Question



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 2000 F250 7.3, K&N Cold air system with a sock & 4 inch straight pipe. When i bought the truck it had a Superchip in it that i took out after replacing the computer.. Can any of you tell me any tricks to turning up my stock boost to try to eliminate turbo lag a bit with out purchasing a turner? is this even possible?

RA


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

How many miles? You can install a wicked wheel! Get the chip reflashed.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It only has 109k on it. What is a wicked wheel? Thanks for the reply, I have heard a lot of bad things about the superchips plug in chip?? Anyway i chunked it a while back.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

A whicked wheel is the turbine blades that is installed on the intake side of the turbo shaft. Typically when a truck gets some miles on them or the intake has been sucking dust around the filter the blades become worn. Since your truck does not really have alot of miles on it...personally, I would go get a Superchips 1705 programmer (you can probably pick one up for $150). I agree the chips are finiky to say the least, but the programmers allow you to install with any computer codes or truck for that matter and have three seperate HP levels. Plus they have a diagnostics part that allows you to read the DTC's to figure out what is wrong with the truck instead of taking to the stealership to have them rake you over the coals for some serious dough.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

bw is right on with the superchips,never had a problem with it.like he said, plus it will tell you what's going on wth your truck.had one for my 03 f-250 7.3 diesel.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I will look into that..


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

bwguardian...I have 225,000 7.3 powerstroke I just purchased. Would that wicked wheel work on my truck?? I'm looking to do some upgrades to the motor? Any suggestions?? It just has a K&N filter on it?? thats it. Thanks!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

oldriver88 said:


> bwguardian...I have 225,000 7.3 powerstroke I just purchased. Would that wicked wheel work on my truck?? I'm looking to do some upgrades to the motor? Any suggestions?? It just has a K&N filter on it?? thats it. Thanks!!!


Yes it will work on your 7.3 and it just depends on how wild you want to go (there are trucks in the 10 second quarter mile now) and how much money you want to spend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The wicked wheel alone cut the turbo lag on mine in half! No chips, but I'm sure the new air helped too!


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

I don't want to go too crazy, just a little more hp and maybe better fuel mileage. I will look at the wicked wheel, get a cold air system, and maybe a programmer. Just don't know what brands to get, and what works the best?? Thanks for yall's help!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

oldriver88 said:


> I don't want to go too crazy, just a little more hp and maybe better fuel mileage. I will look at the wicked wheel, get a cold air system, and maybe a programmer. Just don't know what brands to get, and what works the best?? Thanks for yall's help!!!


You will need to open up the exhaust first...go to O'Rileys and get a Walker Big Truck muffler...the rest of the stock S.S. exhaust system is actually good for up to 500 HP. After this, get your cold air intake, then your wicked wheel if you want. Last, get the Superchips 1705 programer...it will add HP, get you better mileage, and read the DTC's. These mods will get you in front of the rice burners...course I can't say much cause I burn the grease in mine.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*Superchips*

I got an 05 250 powerstroke and bought the superchips flashpaq, it helped on my mpg and it woke the truck up alot, its worth the money.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i only went to towing on mine and did'nt need to go any higher setting.just don't fry ur tranny,it's very tempting to smash on go peddle.go easy on it ur mileage will increase if you stay out of it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Thunder,
Last spring I replaced mine with A Jasper Tranny / Billet TC. Hopefully it will handle my upgrade. Hindside it has a 100k 3 Yr warranty. 

RA


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I installed a wicked wheel on my '01, it helped eliminate tubo stall (surge) under really heavy load -- especially when I was pedal down pulling a heavy load. 

I didn't notice any quicker spool up with it. You can install it without pulling the turbo, but it's a heck of a lot easier to put in with the turbo out.

About the most boost I could get out of that truck (6-position chip) was about 24 lbs.

Man I miss that truck.

Craig


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Iam going to put a 5 inch stack on mine ! LOL!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

paragod said:


> Iam going to put a 5 inch stack on mine ! LOL!


Dump it under the truck right after the cab...it sounds better. I will take some pix of the F550 that I did...it sounds BA...cause YOU can hear it.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

BW send it to me I have straight pipe right behind the cab now. I got my air comp in and installed for the air bags now I need a few fittings and somew hose and I can hook the air horns back up !!!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a 2000 7.3L also. The surge was driving me crazy while towing. I did the wicked wheel thing. I found one on Ebay for 100.00 shipped. The wicked wheel will smooth things out. Did the job in less than an hour. After doing some reading I found out the WW pull 25% less air. But I havent felt a difference, just smoother while towing. And it doesnt want to shift gears all the time like before. When I went to the 4" exhaust I saw some turbo lag, especially at low rpm. I have Pillar mounted guages, cold air intake, 4" turbo back exhaust, extra trans cooler. I was using the Superchip 1705, which is great for the price, but I got a Edge Juice with Attitude for free, so I put the Superchip on my 95 7.3. 
Like BW I burn the grease also.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> get a Walker Big Truck muffler...


 how much does this cost? do you have to have straight pipes? how much should straight pipes cost?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> how much does this cost? do you have to have straight pipes? how much should straight pipes cost?


If you remove your stock muffler, you should be straight piped. The Walker BTM replaces the stock muffler (it is 3.5" in and 3.5" out straight through with some baffling) and can be bought for about $70 at O'rieghly Auto Parts. This muffler is not that difficult to bolt in place though it would be good to look at someones prior or do a little search on the web. Unless you are going over 500 hp the stock 3.5" exhaust with a different muffler like the WBT muffler is fine.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so on the f 550 you said you shortened it and dumped behind the cab.....do you have a walker BTM on it to or is it straight piped? what do you have to do to dump it behind the cab? is it better to have a muffler or straight pipes?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The F-550 does have the WBT muffler...it is loud being dumped behind the cab and could not imagine being straight piped. If it is loaded up with the big program it is literally smokin cause of the 4:88 gear it has. Basically the exhaust was cut to shorten, WBT muffler added, then pipe added behind that to dump to the outside of the truck. Staight pipe will sound cool at first and get old after awhile...especially towing.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

check into a custom chip called an SCT. I will find the website and post it later. The SCT is a completely custom tune way more advanced than a superchip, bully dog, or edge juice chip. The company sends you a module first so it can load the codes that the ford factory has installed. Then you send the module back and he quickly makes the right stages for your truck.2 of my friends installed them on their 05 6.0 excursion a 06 6.0 f250. 
I am in the process of getting mine now. Both of my friends recieved 5 stages. Towing, Economy, street, Extreme Street, and Extreme Race. You shouldnt run Extreme race without gauges.If you step on it with even the street setting it will spin the tires. Both of those trucks had MBRB full exhuast from the turbo. i just installed the stainless 4in turbo back on mine and love it. I will find the website and post it later just to give you a few options. i am posative it would smoke those "over the counter diesel programers".. we raced a 05 6.0 with the full banks 6 gun system, intake and exhuast and beat him by a car length in a half with just the chip and exhuast.


----------



## TKash (May 24, 2004)

Pinch off you wastegate and a way to fool boost to the ecm


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> Basically the exhaust was cut to shorten, WBT muffler added, then pipe added behind that to dump to the outside of the truck.


did you do this or did you have somebody install it for you?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> did you do this or did you have somebody install it for you?


I have done 4 of the trucks myself.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Run propane


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

a 2000 7.3 with only 100k miles....what a great find! barely broke in...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Sir it was, i purchased it last year with 85K. the truck was in near ment condition. 4 inch lift 35 inch M/T atz. I will try to find a pic to post. Drove to Dallas to pick it up and it has never seen the coast line. I couldnt pass it up.


----------

